# Australien und angeln



## united (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Angler und (in dem Thread vor allem|waveyaustralische Angler

nachdem meine Eltern seit 14 Tagen in den USA leben Werde ich in ca 10 Monaten mit work and travel nach Down Under gehen und hoffe dort auch Langfristig Fuß fasen zu können|bla:

Ich habe schon alle Boardbeiträge zum Thema gelesen einige Fragen hätte ich aber noch und hoffe ihr könnt sie mir beantworten!

Frage 1 Welche Brandungsrute und welche (Stationär)Rolle würdet ihr mir empfehlen?sie sollte möglichst auch Backpackergeeignet sein..

Frage 2 Das ich eine Freshwaterlicens fürs Süßwasserangeln brauche und Woher ich selbige beziehen kann ist mir klar was allerdings nicht klar ist ,ist ob man zusätzlich dazu für die Einzelgewässer noch Extra-Tages,wochen usw Karten erwerben muss bzw soll ..

Frage 3 Als Alround Rute Plane ich meine gute alte Rhino spin 80 gr WG mitzunehmen sowie eine noch nicht näher bestimmte Rolle ,welche Schnurstärke empfehlt ihr? in Deutschland nutze ich an neuen Gewässern eine monoschnur in 0,22 und eine Geflochtene in 0,10 ist das für Australien auch geeignet oder eher stärker oder dünner ? 

Frage 4 Ich Räuchere gerne-Welche Holzart wird in Australien dafür üblicherweise bzw mit dem leckersten Erfolg verwendet

Ich stelle die Fragen deshalb so algemein weil ich mit möglichst wenig Tackle eine möglichst große Bandbreite an Fischen erbeuten will die unter anderem auch gegessen werden sollen und so evtl den geplagten Geldbeutel entlasten:vik:möchte 
und natüürlich have much fun and find some new friens -go fishing:q:q

Ich hoffe sehr ihr könnt mir helfen !

Mfg Marc


----------



## bennie (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

also die universelle allround spinnschnur ist eine gute geflochtene mit 7-8kg tragkraft. nicht zu grob für kleinere fische aber für hänger und größere hat sie reserven.


----------



## united (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hallo Benni

Ja so etwas hatte ich auch gedacht beim bisher Einzigen Australienaufenthalt von mir (mit 15) hab ich viel mit Naturködern am Meer geangelt und n haufen Kleinzeug gefangen das wir diesmal natürlich anders:k

Mfg Marc


----------



## united (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hi 

Weis denn keiner eine Antwort auf meine fragen oder haben Diejenigen die es wissen noch nicht in den Thread von mir gesehen?

mfg Marc


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hi Marc
Kann dir leider auch nur einen allgemeinen Tipp geben.
Deine Rhino ist als Allroundrute schon nicht schlecht. Du fährst sicher nicht schlecht mit einer Rolle, zu der du noch eine Ersatzspule mit 30 lbs Braid besitzt. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich dir allet Jute bei den Kangaroos#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## united (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hi Dart

Das macht nix:g auch algemeine Tipps helfen mir weiter

Aber eine frage was ist ein Braid? 30 lbs ist klar aber Braid hab ich noch nie gehöhrt

Mfg Marc


----------



## Big Fins (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

So die Art von Fireline. Je nach Preisklasse auch die Qualität.


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*



united schrieb:


> Aber eine frage was ist ein Braid?


Hi Marc
Braid bzw. braided Line = Geflecht bzw. geflochtene Schnur.
Sorry, es ist leider auch bei mir zur Unsitte geworden, häufig engl. Begriffe zu benutzen.|rolleyes
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## united (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hi 

Also erst mal danke für die Erklärung:q
Das mit den englischen Begriffen ist ja auch ok :min DU werden sie wahrscheinlich wenig deutsch sprechen ich hab halt nur das Wort nicht gekannt und da ich I.A gerade meinen Berufswichtigen Wortschatz erlerne bin ich mit Begriffen die mein(e) Hobbys betreffen noch nicht so auf der höhe|gr:

Mfg Marc


----------



## hemingway66 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hi Marc,

wo soll es den genau hin gehen?

Ich würde mein Gerät immer den Bedingungen vor Ort 
anpassen (Transportlänge ist im Flieger auch immer so'n Thema besonders wenn es kein Direcktflug ist!). Im übrigen sind die Tackleshops dort unten gut bestückt und billiger als bei uns. Falls Du über Singapore einfliegst würde ich mich dort auch mal umschauen...

Gruß
KLaus.


----------



## united (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hi Klaus 

Ja wo solls hingehen das ist ne gute Frage ich denke ich fang in Sydney an und werde durchs ganze land Reisen (und unterwegs natürlich immer auf der suche nach ner Firma die mich sponsorn möchte #6
Fligen werd ich wohl direkt nach Australien und wo ich das Tackle kaufe wäre mir ja egal das problem bei Brandungsruten wäre ja das sie Backpackermäßig sehr schwer zu transportieren sind (rucksack) wenn du in die richtung nen Tipp Hättest wär mir sehr geholfen:g

Mfg Marc


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Von Balzer gab es mal eine Seafighter Modul Tele Surf 80-250gr in 3,90,4,20 und 4,50m Länge Preis umbei 25-30EUR bei Gerlinger schau mal in den seinen onlineshop, was da drin ist.


----------



## hemingway66 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hi Marc,

bei Sydney muss ich passen - war nur in WA und im Norden.

Brandungsangeln im europäischen Stiel wurde da kaum betrieben.
Im Meer wird beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus vom 1 kg Red Snapper bis zum 1,30m Riffhai alles gefangen, deshalb sollte es schon ordentliches Gerät sein.
Im Freshwater auf Barra angelt der Aussie wie der Ami: kurze Rute und Multi (eine schwere Hechtrute wirst Du unter australiens Sonne schnell verfluchen). Ausserdem gibt es wo der Barra wohnt zu 95% auch Crocks und zwar Saltys, deshalb werden in den Flüssen meistens Boote eingesetzt.

...und zum träumen:http://fishwrecked.com/node/290

Gruß
KLaus.


----------



## BigEarn (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

Hier vielleicht auch noch ne Brandungsrute die ins Gepäck passt.

shimano beastmaster ax stc surf

Ist allerdings nicht ganz billig. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass egal wie klein das PAckmaß letztendlich ist Angelruten immer ein wenig lästig zutransportieren sind beim Backpacken. Es sei denn, man legt sich ein Auto zu, in das man alles reinschmeissen kann


----------



## Fishing-Conny (20. August 2007)

*AW: Australien und angeln*

kommt drauf an in welchen teil von australien du angeln gehst...
ich war bisher 2 mal in perth(westküste) dort kann man super mit der alround auf barracuder fischen. da ich dort leider nicht im süßwasser gefischt habe kann ich dir nicht sagen ob du für einzelne seen eine extra erlaubnis brauchst ...die freshwaterlicens kriegst du aber in jedem rathaus (bzw. stadtverwaltung)...als brandungsrute kannst du eine ganz normale verwenden wie an der ostsee auch...in australien gibt es nicht sehr viele angelgeschäfte(so kams mir jedenfalls vor^^) deswegen würde ich mir die köder im hafen bei einem fischkutter besorgen(fischläden sind auch nicht vergehrt) ...auf jedenfall solltest du dir mal ein bootmieten und hinter den sharkfences dein glück auf tarpons versuchen(hierbei solltest du dir aber eine stärkere rute besorgen ...eine 30lbs bootsrute ist zwar zu schwer aber wer weiß vielleicht beißt ja auchmal ein sailfish ;D)die ruten kann man sich aber denk ich mal mieten


----------

